# [SOLVED] Suggested Cooling?



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a computer at the moment which runs near to just below 100C whilst on full load e.g. playing css and 80C idle. (So far my pc hasnt switched off randomly or something)

I was just wandering the temperatures (CORE TEMP) shouldn't be like this and thought to myself it could go on to cause permanent damage.

I think my system needs some extra fans imo + cooling....what do you guys think.
Here is the specification if you need.

Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit
Processor: Q6600 2.5Ghz Kentsfield?
RAM: 4GB Geil 800Mhz?
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI
Graphics Card: 8800 GTS 320MB
Case: Antec Sonata III 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-073-AN
500W PSU i think
Also i think it has only 2 fans in total one for psu for for whole thing at the back

If you need anymore information please ask :smile:

Much help appreciated for cooling


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Seems a little high, do the idle temps that the program reads match the idle temps displayed in the BIOS?

If the program is in fact correct, the first thing I would do is put some new thermal paste down on the CPU. When you install the heatsink it may seem like you are putting too much pressure on it, but in fact today's CPUs are very rarely damaged by too much heatsink pressure (this used to be a problem before the integrated heatspreaders were on CPUs).

If you are using the stock Intel cooler, you might want to consider an inexpensive heatsink upgrade. Intel however does provide heatsinks that should be adequate. As I mentioned, a new application of thermal paste should be the first thing, it can make all the difference.

Another tip, it wouldn't hurt to put a 120mm fan in the front of that case.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Hi Smellycat (Bloody Hell - I never would have thought I would ever have said that!!:laugh

I also have a Sonata 111 (only one case fan + 1 PUS fan installed) - E8400 3Ghz CPU and Force GT GP8600GT

Only use for word, spreadsheets and a bit of browsing - so no gaming (all very boring) - but my temps are waaaay below those you have posted. - (see my temps posted below)

At the very least Matt's suggestion regarding the front fan is worth looking at (You could also have a look at the Sonata 111 video review posted on the Antic web page) There, the reviewer strongly recommended the addition of the optional front 120 mm fan.

Given how high your temps are compared with mine in an identical case (and I am NO computer wiz) maybe some of the TSF members have some suggestions on why there is such a huge discrepancy in our operating temps - Does the air existing the case feel really hot?? - just wondering if the issue may be in part due to dodgy temp readings :4-dontkno

Just a thought

(My compuer had been on and working on modest load for 5 hours when these reading were posted)
--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8712F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 31 °C (88 °F)
Aux 34 °C (93 °F)
GPU 52 °C (126 °F)
Seagate ST3250410AS 34 °C (93 °F)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 0.96 V
+2.5 V  1.92 V
+3.3 V 3.33 V
+5 V 4.87 V
+12 V 2.30 V
+5 V Standby 5.11 V
VBAT Battery 3.10 V
Debug Info F 1C FF FF
Debug Info T 34 31 254
Debug Info V 3C 78 D0 B5 24 05 05 (77)


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Thanks for the reply guys i just went into BIOS and took these recordings

CPU TEMP 65C - 70C varies a bit
M/B TEMP 51C
CPU Fanspeed 3947 RPM

Yeh i watched the video and probably should get a new 120mm fan? any recommendations? Also which thermal paste to use? Also i watched that video on youtube :wink: so it helped a bit to understand the case a bit more.

Finally on the hot air issue, when i bend down (case is on the floor) i do feel warm air circulating around it so i dont think thats good as well.

Thanks again people


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

The program appears to be accurate. I would pick up some of this stuff:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=AC-000-AC

How hot are the ambient temperatures in the room where the computer is?


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

I dunno really...but my estimate would be normal room temperature i mean i leave my window door open for good air. 

Also i noticed that the cpu fan is loud and spins fast! whilst the tricool 120mm fan at the back doesnt spin fast at all - you can only feel a slight flow of air

ditto with the psu fan. So is it possible to increase the fan speed of the 120mm fan to improve air flow?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

The Sonata 111 has a 3 speed fan in the back - but I am not sure where the fan speed settings are - mine is connected to some kind of speed controller on the MB - but I am not very good with 'puters - so I had the computer shop erect my machine - maybe one of the TSF people could advise on adjusting case fan speed.

Regarding the front fan - if it were me, I think I would go with a duplicate of the Antec fan (I think the front of the case has provision for another 120 mm unit) - just make sure when you put it in that it's blowing in - NOT also sucking out.

Matt and other my have some better ideas -but if its only your CPU that is showing high temps - maybe it might be worth re-applying the heatsink goo that transfers the heat away from the CPU and into the heatsink and fan.

I have never done this (as I said - not very clever with computers:sigh but I have read lots of TSF posts where re-applying the Arctic Silver pasts was suggested fro CPU that were too hot.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Hey Smallycat :wave: - just had another thought - The Sonata 111 has a dust filter in the front of the case. 

As mine is only a week+ old - I have never taken it out - but I understand it is a fine gauze material to intercept dust before it enters the case. Might be worth seeing if this needs a clean (I think it just slides out from the front bottom of the case) - coz these filters can pick up quite alot of dust and once loaded up with dust - it can really restrict the airflow.


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

ya i do regularly clean that dust filter mrchooks :wink: thanks for all the advice guys! its been a great help. i think ive decided to buy arctic silver 5 paste and this 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120MM-NOCTUA-...31491QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

as my front fan. I might buy a cpu cooler if necessary but this should do the trick.

PS. i found the switch to the back fan and put in on high - cpu temps dropped a couple of C :grin:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Good Good - let us know (or me at least) how you go and your final temp results - Am facinated (read terrified) by the indea of pulling out the CPU and messing with it - but thatz just coz I have no skills with 'puter gutz and would be almost certain to FiU


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Looks like a good fan. The CPU fan is running so fast because the CPU is overheating - a classic sign that the heat from the CPU is not effectively being transferred into the heatsink.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

telltale sign- put your hand on the heatsink. believe it or not, a cold heatsink is a bad thing. It means heat isn't being transferred properly. When i was in the middle of changing mobo's with the new case, I was using passive heatsink in an antec 900. the CPU temps went up about 10 fahrenheit. But in the dell case, heatsink had NO temperature. I redid the paste when i put it in the 900 (waiting on an active cooler), and that heatsink was HOT. And it wasn't a 10 degree difference. So the heatsink my not be fiited right.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Magnetheag's logic is good - cold heat sink = either no heat or (more likley - lousy heat transfer) so a good harmless test


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*



magnethead said:


> telltale sign- put your hand on the heatsink. believe it or not, a cold heatsink is a bad thing. It means heat isn't being transferred properly. When i was in the middle of changing mobo's with the new case, I was using passive heatsink in an antec 900. the CPU temps went up about 10 fahrenheit. But in the dell case, heatsink had NO temperature. I redid the paste when i put it in the 900 (waiting on an active cooler), and that heatsink was HOT. And it wasn't a 10 degree difference. So the heatsink my not be fiited right.


Exactly correct. A hot heatsink is doing its job correctly because the heat is in the heatsink as opposed to the processor die.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

the tj on kentsfield i beleive is 107c, which means at 107c the core starts melting. WHATEVER YOU DO, DONT GET THAT HIGH. bad things will happen. if i were you, i would invest in a decent, aftermarket cooler or a new case. antec sonata's are meant for people that dont game, but a cpu cooler and also do wonders. or even a simple reapllication of some high quality thermal paste would do it (AS5 isnt the best anymore. still decent, but nothing special)


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

ok so i also order an arctic cooling freezer pro 7 :grin: that should come along with the as5 and noctua 120mm fan. I think these should at least knock 20C off my cpu temps.

One last thing guys should i trust the BIOS temps or the temperature readings from CORE TEMP 0.99 :normal:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

bios is almost always right.


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

wooohoooo hi again:wave::wave: good news pc has cooooled down!

This was before cooling was installed 
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o391/smellycat16/COREtemp.jpg

This is after
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o391/smellycat16/coretemp2.jpg

And also BIOS temps went down from 67C to 45C idle.

Thanks a lot guys for the advice. I used arctic cooling freezer pro and noctua 120mm fan in the end and they are working a beauty.
I think though the 120mm fan at the front has made all the difference! 

SmellyCat (posting to mrchooks)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

good to hear.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*

Those temps are well within the accepted range recommended by Intel. Good to hear its fixed.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Well done Smellycat - now you can sleep in peace without worrying that your 'puter will set fire to the house!!!


----------



## smellycat (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Suggested Cooling?*



TheMatt said:


> Those temps are well within the accepted range recommended by Intel. Good to hear its fixed.


out of curiosity what are those specifically matt?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

On the Q6600 G0 stepping, when all four cores are at full load and the TDP is 95W, your temperature should not exceed 71.0 degrees (Celsius).
http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/31559205.pdf


----------

